# boat ?



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

i just baught a 24 foot boat ,fly bridge,cabin,diesel i/o single engine, cruises at about 15mph ,50 gal fuel tank burnes 2gal an hour, my question is can i fish the gulfstream of am i playing with fire! any advice would be great!!!


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

IMO, the size of the boat's not the issue if you pick your days, but too slow for the trip. 

It's easy on petrol, sounds like ya got a great Bay boat


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Sounds like a great little boat you have there.*

With that said, I tend to agree with wizardude. I'm sure she would make the trip out & back with no prob. However, if bad weather were to move in on you shes just to slow to make a run out of harms way!

Even if you went out with the fleet or a group of other boats. You can't expect them to wait on you as much as they may like too. Bad weather in the open ocean is not something to mess with. It will take your life in a heartbeat!....Tightlines


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

at the best your looking at a 2 1/2 hr trip to the stream off of OI and like they said the weather thing is always there and the bites are any distance you'll be running to a bite that will be long gone by the time you got there but great bay boat mabey a little costal shark fishing would be in your future


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

on a bluebird day I would say yes, but leave at 330 am so you arrive at sunrise. also you would want to bring as many 5 gallon gas cans as you have room for. but on the other hand you can look froward to many trips to the ches. light tower


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

*thanks for the input*

glad i talked to you guys first, i was ready to just go for it.........................is there any way to make the boat faster without changing out the engine maby the prop or something. and if that is not a possibility does anyone know what big fish are in my range? thanks,


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

it all depends on your tackle but theirs lots of good fish to run into theirs shark up to 12ft theirs drum to 60lbs cobia spadefish flounder togs soot me a PM and i'll give you my #'s and let you know what whwere and when

Mike


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

thanks mike will do


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

also when you gimme a yell i'll get the skinny about your engine and we'll discuss it with a fiend of mine and see what the issue with your engine is it should be able to do more than that but we'll see


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

the engine is a straight 6 , volvo turbo diesel, boat weight is around 5000lbs if that helps?


----------

